# 1938 Colson Ladies Parting Out



## RPower (Feb 3, 2022)

Parting out this 1938 Colson ladies bike that I put together from spare parts.  Frame, snap tank, bars and crank are original Colson, fenders are peaked (not sure from what), rack is random, good rolling drop center painted wheels with new Kenda tires, very nice ladies seat, period gooseneck, skip tooth chain, 40s unknown fork, nice Delta front light (does not work but fixable), Elgin-style chainguard.  The bike actually rolls very nice and all bearings were repacked, etc.  Make offer on entire bike or any individual part(s).  Shipping will vary based part(s) purchased.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 3, 2022)

@fordmike65


----------

